# near london pigeon visit?



## joripo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello!

I am a new fan of pigeons and would very much like to visit an active breeder in the region of London or Oxford, where I will be visiting all next week (Oct. 12-18). I have would prefer show birds, but I'd visit racing too if the owner was welcoming enough. I am a writer and will be working on a piece that pertains to pigeon fancying, and Darwin, both for a book I am working on and potentially for a magazine. In any event, all I would like is to visit the dovecote and talk to a breeder with experience... Please let me know!
--joripo (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey You mean london ontario, If so where are you from and do you have birds?

I wouldnt mind you coming to see my birds but i would have to ask my dad about it and have to clean since im getting abit lazy, Also mookeeman might allow you to visit him. 

Also if you live close there is a buy sell trade day here in woodstock oct 25 i beleive also a big pigeon show holding most likely 3000 birds in november


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Please Move*



joripo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a new fan of pigeons and would very much like to visit an active breeder in the region of London or Oxford, where I will be visiting all next week (Oct. 12-18). I have would prefer show birds, but I'd visit racing too if the owner was welcoming enough. I am a writer and will be working on a piece that pertains to pigeon fancying, and Darwin, both for a book I am working on and potentially for a magazine. In any event, all I would like is to visit the dovecote and talk to a breeder with experience... Please let me know!
> --joripo (at) gmail (dot) com


*Will an administrator please move this thread it is not genetic and does not belong in this forum.* ..GEORGE


----------

